
Nuclear Industry Growing Without Federal Handouts - gibsonf1
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,466224,00.html
======
lionheart
If this isn't exaggerated, this is amazing news. In my opinion nuclear power
is the only solution that we have to our energy problems.

~~~
CFS
The US Federal government subsidises Nuclear power to the tune of many
Billions per year. There is not a single nuclear power plant that works as a
'commercial' entity. I.E they do not pay commercial rates for insurance

Every country that has a 'research' nuclear reactor spends hundred of million
to do 'big' science.

Australia installed a new reactor about 4 years ago and it has been off-line
for most of the last 2 years. Costing over circa US$ 75 million to import
medical isotopes rather than producing them within Australia. Producing
isotopes is the main use of the reactor.

~~~
DabAsteroid
_Every country that has a 'research' nuclear reactor spends hundred of million
to do 'big' science._

What would that have to do with the nuclear power industry?

.

 _Producing isotopes is the main use of the [research] reactor._

What would medical-isotope production have to do with the nuclear power
industry?

